# Boulder/Denver commute Part 1



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

After a month of taking these pictures I finally found time to post my daily ride. This route is 40 miles starting North Boulder. I start just before 6ish and once I'm on the road I've got a great Mtn view. Here are the picts. Bare with these images since I'm a rookie in photography. I'm no MB1

Here's the link to the route http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=321753. Google hybird map is outdated in case you haven't noticed. 

Photo order as follow

Bike path in Boulder

Prairie dogs field along the path and nearly the entire route.

This is one popular road (Cherryvale rd) for cyclist that's contain no bike lane but very safe.

More of Cherryvale road

After climbing up South Boulder Road, McCaslin st offer another great shot of Rockies


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Part 2*

You'll notice in the pictures that there's hardly any cars during my commute (between 6am-7:30 am)


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

no traffics


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

cars?


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Frontage highway 36


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

busy intersection


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Neighborhood of Arvada


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Arbor Lake


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Finally on the bike path of Denver


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

I've wiped out on this fast corner canel twice now.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

This canel is rich of glasses, broken glasses that is. Mr. Tuffy can handle this.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Clear Creek merging to Platte River


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Things will get scary after this photo


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

North Denver the beautiful stack blends with the high rise


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Closer look


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Getting closer to Downtown


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Riverfront just the base of LoDo


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Cherry creek path


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Feels like I just started riding. LoDo, home of my income.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

no pics of the bums that hang out on the platte river path?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Noël said:


> busy intersection


What was your path from Dillon to the Platte River path? That was the hardest section for me traffic-wise.


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

*post route?*

maybe you can enter your route into gmap-pedometer.com and post the link
once its in.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Noël said:


> I've wiped out on this fast corner canel twice now.


Is this the concrete box tunnel just west of Federal?

After the heavy rain around the 4th that pile of sand jsut kind of appeared. After you wiggle through a few times, you remember to stay left going through the box


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

wannabeSWIFTer said:


> maybe you can enter your route into gmap-pedometer.com and post the link
> once its in.


I made one but now I can't find it. I'll make one and post soon when time allows.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Man thats the nicest commute ever
Im jealous the absolute worst part of your commute is 100 times nicer than the best part of mine (Houston, top 3 worst cities for bicycling '05)
Good for you, dont take it for granted...................
HT


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Is this the concrete box tunnel just west of Federal?
> 
> After the heavy rain around the 4th that pile of sand jsut kind of appeared. After you wiggle through a few times, you remember to stay left going through the box


This box is just east of Sheridan if that's what you mean. My first wipe was about 3 years ago after heavy rain and it was full of mud. My approach was fast and just as I hit the corner, I slid all the way across the tunnel. I yelled to my biking buddy, also from Boulder, to warn her to stop but it was to late. She too slid all the way across the tunnel and stop just before me. The mud save us from major road rash. 

Second wipe out was in the winter and it was slightly snowing but the road remain dry. As I got of up to the tunnel, slowly, I hit patch of sand and it took my front end out and I slam right to the concrete wall. This one was painfull.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Your commute is 40 miles one way or 2 way? And you do this daily? Just curious.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Nice photos!!*

Likely one way cause I do that route too and mine is 37 miles one way. I'm sure he lives further north than I do. I do it regularly too and seen lots of riders start in Boulder and end Denver. I wouldn't be surprise if one of those riders is Noël. Anyway nice photos and totally know all those pictures. YMMV


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

How long does that take to pedal if you don't mind my aking?


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

wannabeSWIFTer said:


> maybe you can enter your route into gmap-pedometer.com and post the link
> once its in.


http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=321753

You'll noticed that when you're in hybird some of the path are not paved. That's because google map is outdated, more likely 3 years outdated.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

how do you get between Denver and Arvada? My girlfriend lives out that way 88th and Wads but i'm yet to find a halfway decent route. Seams Arvada is the broken glass capitol of the state...


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

dfleck said:


> how do you get between Denver and Arvada? My girlfriend lives out that way 88th and Wads but i'm yet to find a halfway decent route. Seams Arvada is the broken glass capitol of the state...


From Wadsworth head east on 88th st. Take a right on Teller street then take left on to Chase. Chase will intersect Larmar. Take a right onto Larmar. Then you can follow this route http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=321753. To make this route 6 miles shorter, a lot riders hop onto Lowell st. Heading south on Lowell st, you'll climb up hill to Regis University and pass the college to 46th st. Go left(east) on 46th and follow that to Clay street. Hang a right on Clay and follow that til it merge to 29th street. 29th street willl take you LoDo. Good luck and yes there's a lot of broken glasses, however, with recent rains lots of them have been washed away into the canal.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

mynamesrob said:


> How long does that take to pedal if you don't mind my aking?


I don't think I've answered this question yet. I average about 2hours and 15 minutes. My fastest was an hour and 57 minutes. When I do the short route (34 miles), the average is about an hour and 50 minutes.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow. How long would it take by car?

The reason I'm asking, is because I'm headed to the DC region soon. My commute will be around 25 miles and I'm fairly-very sure I can do that faster on a bike that in a car. Thanks!


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

mynamesrob said:


> Wow. How long would it take by car?
> 
> The reason I'm asking, is because I'm headed to the DC region soon. My commute will be around 25 miles and I'm fairly-very sure I can do that faster on a bike that in a car. Thanks!


I don't remember by car since I haven't done it in long time but if I recall correctly it was just under an hour but that's when there's no traffic.

By bus it's about 45 minutes to bus stop to Downtown. Plus 15 minutes drive from the house to bus stop and another 5 minutes from the bus stop to the office.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Is this the concrete box tunnel just west of Federal?
> 
> After the heavy rain around the 4th that pile of sand jsut kind of appeared. After you wiggle through a few times, you remember to stay left going through the box


Here's a pict of the concrete box before you cut the corner.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

dfleck said:


> how do you get between Denver and Arvada? My girlfriend lives out that way 88th and Wads but i'm yet to find a halfway decent route. Seams Arvada is the broken glass capitol of the state...


There is a wide sidewalk along Wadsworth from 88th to 80th, away from the road, then go east on 80th to the next light then south until you see the Little Dry Creek Trail. This goes though some nice middle class neighborhoods, and the glass is minimal. Around Federal there is a fair amount of glass, but nothing Mr. Tuffy and the 'Dillos can't handle. Meets Clear Creek Trail just west of Pecos and 64th. 

MUT all the way from downtown.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> What was your path from Dillon to the Platte River path? That was the hardest section for me traffic-wise.


This route is to dangerous for you BJ. There's bike path in boulder called Boulder Creek trail you can go on that's completely safe w/ no cars allowed.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DirtFace said:


> This route is to dangerous for you BJ. There's bike path in boulder called Boulder Creek trail you can go on that's completely safe w/ no cars allowed.


Moreon!


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Did you ride today?*



Sledgehammer03 said:


> Is this the concrete box tunnel just west of Federal?
> 
> After the heavy rain around the 4th that pile of sand jsut kind of appeared. After you wiggle through a few times, you remember to stay left going through the box


The rain last night took a toll on my ride this morning. Muds and floods on a lot of underpasses. The canel, however, was glass free.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Noël said:


> The rain last night took a toll on my ride this morning. Muds and floods on a lot of underpasses. The canel, however, was glass free.


No, not today. I have to get home early, so I drove. Takes 15 minutes to get home instead of 1 hour. I will be riding tomorrow. I get on the path just after the tunnel box that wiped you out, so the only areas I envision trouble are the rail underpass east of Federal and under Pecos.

Thanks for the heads up.

Regarding the glass. I have started using Armadillo tires, with tire liners, and so far the only flat has been a tube defect. That is with over 600 miles on the 'Dillos. Before that I could count on a flat every other ride, even with the tire liners. It is nice not seeing broken glass though.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Noël said:


> This canel is rich of glasses, broken glasses that is. Mr. Tuffy can handle this.


I got my first flat of the season on that very same section!!!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Amazing Rain*

Isn't amazing what a couple breif showers can do to a little creek. I had to cross Lowell at street level today, as the underpass was full of water. All kinds of creek bed debris in a few low areas of the path, and soem nice muddy underpasses. All that from a couple little rain showers., Huh


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Moreon!


If you’re going to call someone a Moron, at least spell it correctly.

What’s so dangerous about this route? I’m curious because it never cross my mind this was an unsafe route. I ride it daily too. I don't know but I think those photos speak for themselves.


----------



## Colorider-X (Feb 21, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> If you’re going to call someone a Moron, at least spell it correctly.
> 
> What’s so dangerous about this route? I’m curious because it never cross my mind this was an unsafe route. I ride it daily too. I don't know but I think those photos speak for themselves.


As Trainer, I can only ride where I feel the roads are safe for my clients. I take my students along these roads with out issues. I also take them at much harder route than those shown above. Just ride, who cares what other says.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> If you’re going to call someone a Moron, at least spell it correctly.
> 
> What’s so dangerous about this route? I’m curious because it never cross my mind this was an unsafe route. I ride it daily too. I don't know but I think those photos speak for themselves.


I guess you don't hang out in "Teh Lounge" 

your a idiot 

//note it's CODE Moreon--a Lounge term of endearment. I wasn't really busting your chops even though someone was trying to bust mine for being too big of a wimp to ride that route daily.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I guess you don't hang out in "Teh Lounge"
> 
> your a idiot
> 
> //note it's CODE Moreon--a Lounge term of endearment. I wasn't really busting your chops even though someone was trying to bust mine for being too big of a wimp to ride that route daily.


I was just giving you a hard time BJ. I put a  to show my sarcasms. Weather you meant it or not, I didn’t take it personally when you called me “Moreon”. I am giving you a hard time not becasue “being too big of a wimp to ride that route daily” but because you rate this route as dangerous and yet you don’t ride it. You appear to be a minority on your opinion here. I could care less if you’re not passionate cyclist/commuter as some of these riders are. I just don’t understand how dangerous this ride is from your point of view? I ride this route 3-4 times a week and I can’t see it. Maybe I’m blind so please share your view with us. Also please bare w/ my turtle response; I don’t have the flexibility to surf the net at work like some of you do. I lurk when I can and only read posts that catches my attention. I had to write this in middle of my “Leasing Outline Document” just to make it look like I’m working. Now I have to remember to erase it. Peace!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DirtFace said:


> I was just giving you a hard time BJ. I put a  to show my sarcasms. Weather you meant it or not, I didn’t take it personally when you called me “Moreon”. I am giving you a hard time not becasue “being too big of a wimp to ride that route daily” but because you rate this route as dangerous and yet you don’t ride it. You appear to be a minority on your opinion here. I could care less if you’re not passionate cyclist/commuter as some of these riders are. I just don’t understand how dangerous this ride is from your point of view? I ride this route 3-4 times a week and I can’t see it. Maybe I’m blind so please share your view with us. Also please bare w/ my turtle response; I don’t have the flexibility to surf the net at work like some of you do. I lurk when I can and only read posts that catches my attention. I had to write this in middle of my “Leasing Outline Document” just to make it look like I’m working. Now I have to remember to erase it. Peace!


Maybe I just didn't find the correct route. It was not bad until I had to get off Dillon and head on some street (Washington maybe?) to get to the Platte River trail. That street sucked. No shoulder. Tons of traffic and lots of glass all over the place.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Maybe I just didn't find the correct route. It was not bad until I had to get off Dillon and head on some street (Washington maybe?) to get to the Platte River trail. That street sucked. No shoulder. Tons of traffic and lots of glass all over the place.


I don't hang out in "the Lounge" and I don't intend to. I don't have time and on top of that it's not my interest. Anyway, I'm not here for flaming war. It appears you went much to far on Dillon road. In fact I don't think Dillon road is safe after 287 but then again, I've never ridden east of 96th st. From MaCaslin, go east on Dillon road, you only needed to go about a mile before you turn off to 88th st. Then you can either go straight to Coalton or cut thru Sun Microsystem. I cut thru. Follow the google map at the link above. It's very straight forward. Good luck! I hope you do it some day cause it's the best way to wake up, reducing global warming, save gas, get a good work out, blah blah blah.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> It appears you went much to far on Dillon road.QUOTE]
> 
> I agree with WAZCO, BoJo no offense, but you went way too far on Dillon road. In fact I never go on Washington street, however, I do go under it. See photo below. Also see the gmap link above for direction.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

LyncStar said:


> I got my first flat of the season on that very same section!!!


Lync- What's Sand Creek like? Does it really end in a mile?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> I don't hang out in "the Lounge" and I don't intend to. I don't have time and on top of that it's not my interest. Anyway, I'm not here for flaming war. It appears you went much to far on Dillon road. In fact I don't think Dillon road is safe after 287 but then again, I've never ridden east of 96th st. From MaCaslin, go east on Dillon road, you only needed to go about a mile before you turn off to 88th st. Then you can either go straight to Coalton or cut thru Sun Microsystem. I cut thru. Follow the google map at the link above. It's very straight forward. Good luck! I hope you do it some day cause it's the best way to wake up, reducing global warming, save gas, get a good work out, blah blah blah.


Yeah I kept going past 287...I had no clue how to do it I was just winging it from a map--my main motivation was staying off 36. Thought about going down Indiana as well, but decided against it.

//WAZCO...chill..no intent to start a flame war. Was just joking around. Thanks for the advice BTW.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Noël said:


> Lync- What's Sand Creek like? Does it really end in a mile?


From Platte River (I think) east to Quebec Street, Sand Creek is paved trail with two short sections of hardpack dirt. I've ridden it on my road bike without incident numerous times. West of Quebec, I've no idea.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Check out www.sandcreekgreenway.org It tells about how the path washed out 1 mile east of the Platte. They have almost completed the complete trail, taking it all the way out to Colfax and Tower Road.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Sigh...it's nice to know that commutes like that do exist.

Plus, I was born in Denver. Takes me back.


----------



## Colorider-X (Feb 21, 2006)

Noël said:


> I've wiped out on this fast corner canel twice now.


What's the underpass condition now? I'm taking my studends out there tomorrow morning and just want to prepare for the condition. Thanks in advance.

Also just wondering if you can do us a favor? Can you give us a report on the condition if something has drastically change? I only make it out there once a week to practice TT w/ my clients. Again, thanks in advance.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Colorider-X said:


> What's the underpass condition now? I'm taking my studends out there tomorrow morning and just want to prepare for the condition. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also just wondering if you can do us a favor? Can you give us a report on the condition if something has drastically change? I only make it out there once a week to practice TT w/ my clients. Again, thanks in advance.


A lot of loose dirts especially under Sheridan, Lowell, Federal, and Pecos. Sledgehammer may want to add other passes but those are what i remember. My recommendation is slow down and don't follow to close. Give it couple of weeks before most of the dirts dissolve.

Also, not on the path, the city of Broomfield has repaved asphalt on parts of Industrial road. Pebbles will stick to your tires. That was done a couple of nights ago. Today wasn't as bad as yesterday. It should be better by tomorrow.

I'll try to remember to give report when I can and maybe take picts. Here's an underpass just east of Federal taken yesterday. Still the same condition.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I start on Little Dry Creek at 72nd Ave, heading East. Touble spot are the Lowell underpass, still covered with dry mud, the are near the junk yard, lots of loose gravel, the rail underpass east of Federal, sand and gravel across the entire path, and the 64th Ave underpass, as you jion the Clear Creek Trail, gravel and sand. 

On the Clear Creek trail, the Sheridan underpass (where the bums hang out) is covered with debris. 

The City of Arvada has done a really great job cleaning up the Ralston Creek Trail from Sheidan up to Oak Street.

If you are TTing, be careful, cause the sand and gravel are tricky, even taking it easy.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Noël said:


> I start just before 6ish and once I'm on the road I've got a great Mtn view. .


This is what I start with. Same as yours?


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> This is what I start with. Same as yours?


Almost, I am about a mile or two from where you took that shot. Nice photo btw.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Noël said:


> Good luck and yes there's a lot of broken glasses, however, with recent rains lots of them have been washed away into the canal.


What's with all the broken glass? Do residents just chuck empty coors bottles out their car windows? Does Denver not own street sweepers? Just wonderin'...


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Seamus said:


> What's with all the broken glass? Do residents just chuck empty coors bottles out their car windows? Does Denver not own street sweepers? Just wonderin'...


Warning, Lowell under pass is muddy again!

The Streets are fine, well at least where i ride, the canals is where the problems are. My guess is the bums and teenage punks like to hang out there and party. Also my guess is that the street sweeper is too big to drive through canals. The city does drive thru with a truck, maybe once a week, and clean up the messy areas but when the weekend comes it's a mess again. It's not as bad as it's sounds. Before Mr. Tuffy came into my ride, I was getting flat once or twice a week.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Noël said:


> Warning, Lowell under pass is muddy again!
> 
> .


I found out, almost the HARD way. I did take it easy, entering the underpass, but as soon as the front wheel hit the mud, I lost it. Got my foot out in time. Walked up to the street level, and rode on with lots of MUD. Gotta love the rain and little creeks. The rail underpass jsut east of Federal was really tricky too, lots of sand, mud and broken glass.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> no pics of the bums that hang out on the platte river path?


What amazes me is that some of these bums actually ride bikes along these trails. Lots of Hefty bags hanging off there handbars and riding really slow. I find it amusing.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

WAZCO said:


> What amazes me is that some of these bums actually ride bikes along these trails. Lots of Hefty bags hanging off there handbars and riding really slow. I find it amusing.


There are several homeless out in Platte River who rides bike that's loaded with junks. I've studied that homeless have to fight to keep their belongies and makes me wonder the fight effort they have to do to keep a bike.


----------



## Colorider-X (Feb 21, 2006)

DirtFace said:


> There are several homeless out in Platte River who rides bike that's loaded with junks. I've studied that homeless have to fight to keep their belongies and makes me wonder the fight effort they have to do to keep a bike.


Typically homeless that has a bike in their possesion will not group with other bums. They can afford to distance themselves at night because they have a bike. They basically don't have hang with other bums.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Noël said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> What's your technique on creating the panoramic picture. I think this style is cool but I can't duplicate it.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

WAZCO
What's your technique on creating the panoramic picture. I think this style is cool but I can't duplicate it.[/QUOTE said:


> It's basic photoshop 101. The brief detail is basically working w/ layers(6 layers totaled) and splicing the photos together. After that, add some drop shadows to each photograph to give some seperations. And that's it.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

Noël said:


> Here's a pict of the concrete box before you cut the corner.


Ok guys, I crashed here this morning and it hurt like a MOTHER#@$^!!!!!!! Went to fast and hit some loose dirt and slid right into the wall. I've got bruises and road rashes.:cryin: I am still riding tomorrow.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ever since I almost wiped out at Lowell last week, I have been slowing down, considerably going into the underpasses. Plan worked perfectly this morning at the 64th Ave underpass, you know, the narrow 1 with the blind left hand curve. It was full of debris. I stopped and walked up to the steet to get across. Lots of sand and other debris the rest of the way. Must have been a good storm. No rain at my house, ahhhh summer on the Front Range!


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

Noël said:


> Warning, Lowell under pass is muddy again!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> When is the city going to clean this up? It's ride able but it's dirty.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

You got a great daily bike route, picutures are very nice too.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

kai-ming said:


> You got a great daily bike route, picutures are very nice too.


Wow, what an honor to receive a compliment from you. However, nothing beat your daily ride. I always enjoy your ride report. Please keep them coming.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

DirtFace said:


> Noël said:
> 
> 
> > Warning, Lowell under pass is muddy again!
> ...


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> DirtFace said:
> 
> 
> > It's been about a month now and still not clean. I'm just glad it's rideable but it would be nice if they sweep it up.
> ...


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

Colorider-X said:


> As Trainer, I can only ride where I feel the roads are safe for my clients. I take my students along these roads with out issues. I also take them at much harder route than those shown above. Just ride, who cares what other says.


Colorider X,
Check your PM. I need a local coach and maybe interested in your service. Do you have a website?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Noël said:


> I've wiped out on this fast corner canel twice now.


Today, I witness Time Trailist going way to fast on this underpass and spilled it. He slid for about couple of yards before slamming to the left wall. I knew it was muddy on this underpass, since it been raining so much here, so i followed to see if he was going to crash or survive it. Sure enough, he wiped out. Minor damage to the bike. The mud saved his road rash. Awsome crash!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

DirtFace said:


> Noël said:
> 
> 
> > Warning, Lowell under pass is muddy again!
> ...


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> DirtFace said:
> 
> 
> > So, as of last Friday (05/25/2007) they had cleaned and swept the underpass up. Now we have received about 4" of rain in the past 2 hours and it will have flooded and be full of mud and sticks again. oh well, what can we do.
> ...


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> DirtFace said:
> 
> 
> > So, as of last Friday (05/25/2007) they had cleaned and swept the underpass up. Now we have received about 4" of rain in the past 2 hours and it will have flooded and be full of mud and sticks again. oh well, what can we do.
> ...


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

I live West of work so getting there would have been really easy (and the Lowell underpass hass been cleaned, sort of), but I called in and spent the day with the boys. A good Mental Health day. The ride home, up and East would have really hurt. Monday brings another week, should be a good 1, 80's all week.


----------

